# USPS - doing our part.....



## Dave Martell (Nov 6, 2011)

.....to keep it going. Plus it's always fun to beat up the postman on Monday morning.


----------



## obtuse (Nov 6, 2011)

I wish one of those packages was heading my way


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 6, 2011)

Can you take a close-up pic of the addresses?


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 6, 2011)

woohoo can't wait for mine!


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 6, 2011)

Mucho boxes!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 6, 2011)

Hahaha nice.

But I wouldn't consider 50 gallons of the cheapest styrofoam peanuts in the world "beating him up". oke1:


----------



## cnochef (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah! One of those boxes is mine. Can't wait to get it and do some more sharpening.


----------



## The Edge (Nov 6, 2011)

Woohoo!! One of those is mine as well. Just when I thought I had nothing to look forward to this weekend, I get a nice surprise like this!


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2011)

Any knives in those?


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 7, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> But I wouldn't consider 50 gallons of the cheapest styrofoam peanuts in the world "beating him up". oke1:


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 7, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Any knives in those?


 
one for me ..... its a butch petty tho. Still waiting on my Martell :viking: #23 can't be too far away can it.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2011)

I dunno. I'm still waiting to see #6, lol. I'm passing through LA again over Thanksgiving weekend and I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get to check it out.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 7, 2011)

obtuse said:


> I wish one of those packages was heading my way


 
Me too


----------



## cnochef (Nov 17, 2011)

F**K I hate Canada Customs!!! I'm tracking my stropping kit that entered customs on Nov. 10 and it just cleared today after 7 days. ***!!! Oh well, at least with some luck it will be here tomorrow or early next week.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 17, 2011)

cnochef said:


> F**K I hate Canada Customs!!! I'm tracking my stropping kit that entered customs on Nov. 10 and it just cleared today after 7 days. ***!!! Oh well, at least with some luck it will be here tomorrow or early next week.



And your last shipment got there so fast....go figure?!?


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 17, 2011)

I got lucky, according to CP shipment is out for delivery currenty, cleared customs on tuesday in (Montreal). Will hopefully be a note for me when I'm home!


----------



## JBroida (Nov 17, 2011)

cnochef said:


> F**K I hate Canada Customs!!! I'm tracking my stropping kit that entered customs on Nov. 10 and it just cleared today after 7 days. ***!!! Oh well, at least with some luck it will be here tomorrow or early next week.



thats not bad at all considering some of the stuff i see... Australia is the worst IMO... they sit on packages forever


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 17, 2011)

JBroida said:


> thats not bad at all considering some of the stuff i see... Australia is the worst IMO... they sit on packages forever



Australia tends to sit on them for about 2 weeks.
But it get's worse.
ARGENTINA.
I mailed a package priority mail and 6 weeks later it had still not arrived.
So I mailed replacement pieces by Express mail. 
They have been sitting in Argentina Customs since October 12th.
One customer there said they have to go to the customs office and spend the day to get their packages, or wait a month or two until they decide to process them through customs.


----------



## echerub (Nov 17, 2011)

cnochef said:


> F**K I hate Canada Customs!!! I'm tracking my stropping kit that entered customs on Nov. 10 and it just cleared today after 7 days. ***!!!


 7 days is not too bad, comparatively. It used to be better - or at least there used to be about 50/50 chance they'd just let an item through without delay. Now it seems I'm lucky if it's stuck in customs for only a week. I've had 3 items now that have each taken about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 17, 2011)

Is this what they mean by "free trade"?


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 17, 2011)

US customs can be just as bad. I just had some buffalo horn stuck there for 3 weeks.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope one day my knives and scissors are in one of the USPS boxes  Christmas is coming and gift wrapping doesn't cut itself.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 17, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I hope one day my knives and scissors are in one of the USPS boxes  Christmas is coming and gift wrapping doesn't cut itself.
> 
> k.




Oh snap, that's right, I forgot about the scissors. Oh man I have so much work to do!


----------



## cnochef (Nov 18, 2011)

Got my stropping kit today, it's gonna be a sharpening weekend!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2011)

Woohoo!


----------

